# Taking the plunge...



## Jackosbo (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm taking the plunge and will be turning either the Majestic, Emperor or Imperial fountain.

I hope to have some special wood arriving soon for these, so what do you guys suggest. I've studied each and they seem comparable...  Am I wrong?

Does anyone have atributes/cons which outweight the other or just personal prefs?


Thanks.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 13, 2009)

I've done both the Emperor and the Imperial, never have done the Majestic, just don't like the crystal on the clip of the Majestic. The Emperor is my # 1 choice.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, at the Chicago Pen Show, we were "relaxing" with a major "player" in the international pen game. He has a reputation as knowing his stuff and he is from South America. He produced a "loop" to thoroughly investigate a pen made by Eagle - it was an Emperor. After five minutes or so, he informed his associate that the pen was "perfect". I asked him if that included the gold and engraving on the metal parts and he pronounced them "flawless". I gained a lot of respect for the Emperor kit that night. 

DCBluesman, the Kennedys (MLKWoodwork) and PR-Princess,  were there also, in case you think I am exaggerating.
FWIW


----------



## CaptG (Jan 13, 2009)

Done 'em all,  Emperor is favorite.


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 13, 2009)

My vote goes for the Emperor. It is a very heafty pen when capped, but has a great feel when writing without the cap, of course.


----------



## Druid (Jan 13, 2009)

Same here, done them all but the Emperor stands out above all.  I use that fountain pen at work (turned with an African Afzelia burl).  Folks look at that pen in awe, I've sold at least 10 to colleagues at work in the last three months.


----------



## Jackosbo (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the response... tells me what I need to know.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 15, 2009)

Hate to be the odd man out, but now that Berea has fixed the center coupler issue.... My money for a high end classy pen goes to the Cambridge all day long.

The pen has a "proper" section to hold the nib and totally wins the weight race.  I do like the Jr. Statesman kit, and other than being plagued with pitting issues on the plating, it is a very well built pen.  The other issue I have had come up at times was the two piece thread coupler getting just a hair loose so that the ring could be moved by hand.  Again, this is one thing I am happy to say Berea fixed on the Cambridge style kit... a solid one piece thread coupler made from metal.  

Just my thoughts on this.... But I use FP's a lot and frequent FP sites a lot and there is a reason that the Jr. Gent style section is really not seen on any pens.


My personal favorite trim would be the Ti-Gold w/ Sterling trim.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been mulling over a kit for a personal pen for months...Finally decided on the Rodium Americana from CUSA...Will probably use blackwood with some aluminum inlay..Sleek and eligant or would you call it minimalist.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, if you go with the Majestic watch out for the upper barrel.  The drill bit seems under sized or the tube is over sized.  I did one a couple months ago and had troubles with it.


----------



## Jackosbo (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't think the Majestic, but will look at The Cambridge when I find where to locate it... thanks. Have not firmed up the choice yet, but Emperior still has my eye, based on replies so far.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is the link to Berea.  Just make sure if you order from AZ, Bear Tooth ect, that you get the kit that has the all metal coupler.  *IF* AZ / BT does not have the Cambridge with the new part included. Order from Berea and if they say it does not, you can buy the new coupler for under a buck.  I forgot to ask if the Cambridge has the new coupler, but they told me the Churchill and El-Grande are shipping with both styles in the kit.

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/ 

Hmmm... is that PC board blank used with permission or was the idea stolen?


----------

